# More beahvior/training questions



## candycar (Nov 19, 2011)

I just got my first mini mule Coco Puff! Her previous owners said she was very loveable, but I can't get near her! We already had 2 mini mares, Jelly Bean and Lexy . She gets along fine with Jelly Bean and I think Lexy is scared of her. I have them in a small turn out , Coco still has a halter on and I need to take it off so I can let them out in the big lot.

Does "join-up" and natural horsemanship methods work on mules? Or is it better just to let her come around when she's ready. About how long would that take? She has only been here 1 day.

There is bad weather comming and I need to be able to handle her. I'm just so upset that they are all upset! I don't want anyone to get ulcers.

Any help and suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Nov 20, 2011)

SHE WILL HAVE TO COME TO YOU, MULES ARE HALF DONKEY AND YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH THE DONKEY SIDE. GIVE HER TIME AND TREATS ARE GOOD WAY TO WIN TRUST. BOTH MY BOYS WERE WILD WHEN THEY CAME,NO HANDLING AT ALL ON ONE AND VERY LITTLE ON THE OTHER. SLOW AND EASY DOES BEST, ONCE THEY TRUST YOU YOU'RE A FRIEND FOR LIFE. IT TOOK ME AWHILE TO RELATE TO HOW THEY THINK, BECAUSE THEY DON'T THINK LIKE HORSES. ONCE I DID THAT IT STARTED TO BE EASIER TO WORK WITH THEM.


----------

